# agendar



## Miguelillo 87

Una amiga y yo, decimos que esta plabra sí existe. la utilizamos cuando queremos decir que vamos a anotar en nuestra agenda algún compromiso.

Y hace poco en una traducción del inglés al español, utilize esta palabra en el sig contexto,so we can get a trainig session scheduled.

yo lo tradujé como, emtonces podremos "agendar" una sesión de entrenamiento.

¿Uds qué usarían?

Otro ejemplo es, ¡Chin, no agende la reunión con el Lic. López y ya no lo encontré!

¿Me entienden?


----------



## Najwa83

En España no se usa desde luego...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Najwa83 said:


> En España no se usa desde luego...


 
O.K Pero entonces ¿Cómo lo dices?


----------



## Najwa83

Anotar como tu mismo has escrito antes.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Najwa , pues no me queda claro, puesto que si traduzco mi frase en inglés la español como tú indicas, quedaría, Entonces podremos anotar una sesión de entrenamiento, ¿Cómo que no tiene sentido? ¿O sí?

Aunque una idea se nos acaba de ocurrir, ¿Podría ser concertar una cita?


----------



## Najwa83

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Najwa , pues no me queda claro, puesto que si traduzco mi frase en inglés la español como tú indicas, quedaría, Entonces podremos anotar una sesión de entrenamiento, ¿Cómo que no tiene sentido? ¿O sí?
> 
> Aunque una idea se nos acaba de ocurrir, ¿Podría ser concertar una cita?


 

Perdona creía que te referías sólo a la palabra agendar, no le presté atención a la frase, en ese caso concertar una cita queda perfecto.


----------



## Rayines

Yo lo uso en el sentido de "anotar en mi agenda", pero de ahí a que sea correcto.....O sea, por usar, acá en Argentina se usa.....


----------



## ILT

Yo entiendo la palabra agendar como anotar en mi agenda aunque no sé qué tanto se use (yo creo que yo no la uso). Ahora que para ver a alguien uso *concertar una cita*.

Saludos


----------



## Kalimeros

En mi círculo se usa todo el tiempo. "Agendate ésto", "agendé aquello", "me olvidé de agendar el turno del dentista", etc.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Miguelillo
yo la utilizo muy seguido por cierto, "agendar".
pero podrías utilizar tambien programar, no te parece?

Saludos


----------



## carcoma

Programar, reservar, apuntar (mentalmente fig. en la agenda), quedar...
Concertar una visita con un médico, un consejero, mi monitor particular...

Apuntar en la agenda, en el sentido literal. Como consultar mi agenda.


----------



## pejeman

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Una amiga y yo, decimos que esta plabra sí existe. la utilizamos cuando queremos decir que vamos a anotar en nuestra agenda algún compromiso.
> 
> Y hace poco en una traducción del inglés al español, utilize esta palabra en el sig contexto,so we can get a trainig session scheduled.
> 
> yo lo tradujé como, emtonces podremos "agendar" una sesión de entrenamiento.
> 
> ¿Uds qué usarían?
> 
> Otro ejemplo es, ¡Chin, no agende la reunión con el Lic. López y ya no lo encontré!
> 
> ¿Me entienden?


 
Hola Miguelillo:

Dichosos los ojos. Yo no la uso, pero de que existe y se usa, eso sin duda.

Yo digo: "Voy a anotarla/apuntarla en mi agenda" o "Anótala/Apúntala en tu agenda".

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno ya me di cuenta de que no soy el único que la usa, ni sólo en mi país se usa. 
Creo que es de una de esas palabras que poco a poco se irán ganando un lugar en la RAE.


----------



## Ube

Espero que no.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En el Corpus de Referencia del Español actual (http://corpus.rae.es/creanet.html) encontré 27 casos de conjugaciones del verbo "agendar". Todos corresponden -en orden de casos- a la Argentina, México y el Uruguay. La mayoría provienen de la prensa escrita. Hay algunos casos orales (sesión pública de la Cámara de Senadores de México), y los 4 casos que pertenecen a libros son muy recientes.

Yo lo uso muy poco; sólo cuando el otro necesita escucharlo. Por ejemplo, decir "ya lo tengo agendado" tiene el efecto mágico de que no te molesten más. Parece ser que a muchos el decirles "esperá que ya lo anoto" les suena poco anticipante y poco profesional; pero "¡listo! ya lo tengo agendado" transmite una eficiencia y una "ejecutividad" (otra palabrita que acompaña esto) que deja al otro pasmado (después esa hoja de la agenda se usa como _muletto_ en caso de digestiones rápidas).

No dudo que sea incluida en el DRAE en el futuro, por lo visto para espanto de algunos, pero un espanto que jamás podrá igualar al mío después de leer en este foro "cien metros LISOS", por lo cual, 48 horas después, aún me sigue doliendo la cabeza.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pus al igual que Ale, creo que la palabra agendar, da un sentido de más puntualidad y eficiencia. 

Digo no lo es mismo decir.

Ya apunte la cita ocn le doctor que Ya agende la cita.

Aunque creo que hay varios verbos que pueden reemplazar a este "verbo" creo que en otros casos no quedan tan bien


----------



## Mandys

En mis pagos se usa. Es más práctico y preciso.
Yo la uso con frecuencia.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mandys said:


> En mis pagos se usa. Es más práctico y preciso.
> Yo la uso con frecuencia.


 
Nosotros más que para los pagos, lo utilizamos para las citas.


----------



## elbeto

Hola Miguelillo. Pues acá en mis rumbos, dejame decirte que es harto usada la palabra "agendar" con el significado de "anotar / programar una cita en la agenda." No solo la uso y la escucho en el nivel coloquial, sino en el profesional.  

Si, ya se que no existe en la RAE, pero algún día podría estár ¿que no? Mientras tanto, si nos encontramos en la capirucha de Mexicalpan, podemos agendar una reunión y discutir el punto.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

queeeee!!!! que dices Sendai, no entendí nada.

Miguelillo. para las citas no te cuadra programar? porque será que a mi si me suena.... bueno, entre gustos y colores...

Pero definitivamente utilizamos a diario "agendar", a pesar de la RAE.

Saludos
Feliz fin de semana a todos.
Nos vemos el Lunes, voy saliendo de viajeeeeeee.....estaba agendado para este fin de semana, un descanso.


----------



## astur_pecha

Sólo deciros que en el último diccionario de la RAE la palabra agendar no existe, lo cual no quiere decir que no se pueda usar. En España no se utiliza


----------



## Artajerjes

ROSANGELUS said:


> Miguelillo. para las citas no te cuadra programar? porque será que a mi si me suena....


 
"Programar una reunión" esta bien. En la agenda de  lotus tu puedes "planificar una reunion"... Creo que es un buen español


----------



## donector

Completamente de acuerdo con el uso, significado y matiz de formalidad del verbo: ¡claro! ¡Si sugiere que uno tiene una "agenda" (diary en inglés) y que sus actividades están programadas en ella! a prueba de fallas!

 Solo quiero agregar

 quiere dar la impresi 1) que en CHILE es muy comúnmente usada, pero como se puede suponer: por gente queón de formalidad y orden (¡aunque no lo tenga!    )

2) volviendo a la tradici ón, creo que la mejor de las palabras "correctas" sería "programar": quizás esa es la que se debería usar internacionalmente 

 Saludos


----------



## Chaly

Primera vez que la escucho, "agendar" no será otra traducción rápida del inglés?

Me suena raro "agendar para este fin de semana", reservaría en mi agenda el fin de semana, o programaría.

Bueno si la aceptan los diccionarios eventualmente, habrá que utilizarla.


----------



## susantash

Acá en Uruguay se usa TODO EL TIEMPO!!
Tal cual como dijo Kalimeros: "Ya agendé esto, aquello, ya lo tengo agendado, lo tengo que ajendar, agendátelo, etc"
No le pongo duda de que la van a incluír en el DRAE.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Se usa más programar pero agendar se comprende perfectamente, lo tengo agendado, es sobre todo lo mas comun.


----------



## Polizón

Bueno, si se usa en México y en Argentina, es evidente que la palabra se usa también en Perú. Parece que es endémico en hispanoamérica. 
Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hi
Nunca la había oído ni utilizado pero sí otra mucho peor con el mismo significado: calendarizar. En definitiva, seguimos con la tendencia a construir verbos a partir de participios (agenda, como ferenda y otras, no son sino participios de sus respectivos verbos latinos).
Yo la encuentro impropia pues como muchos otros han aportado existen los términos programar, concertar una cita y otras muchas opciones.


----------



## normaelena

Creo que con el verbo "*agendar*" sucede lo mismo que con "contactar". Yo aún tiemblo al decir "contactar", es que decíamos "ponerse en contacto con". La RAE, que en la mayoría de los casos indica el origen de las palabras, no indica el origen de "contactar" aunque de "contacto" nos dice que proviene del latín. En mi opinión, creo que "agendar" y "contactar" son formas que hemos tomado del inglés.
Espero sus opiniones.


----------



## miguel89

Hola:

Creo que el verbo _agendar_ no puede ser un préstamo del inglés ya que tal verbo no existe en este idioma, es decir, el inglés no posee ningún verbo procedente del mismo étimo latino del sustantivo español _agenda_.

Por otra parte, busqué agendar en Google Books, limitando la búsqueda a publicaciones en español anteriores al año 1950, y obtuve 3 resultados: un documento del Congreso boliviano de 1915 y dos diccionarios de la década de 1890 donde figura la palabra en cuestión (aunque en el caso de los diccionarios, la definición que proporcionan parece diferir de la actual).

Saludos


----------



## normaelena

miguel89 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que el verbo _agendar_ no puede ser un préstamo del inglés ya que tal verbo no existe en este idioma, es decir, el inglés no posee ningún verbo procedente del mismo étimo latino del sustantivo español _agenda_.
> 
> Saludos



Miguel, no quise decir que el verbo por sí mismo es un préstamo directo del inglés. Me referí sólo a la forma verbal; a esta manera de crear verbos de palabras que por toda una vida han funcionado como sustantivos. Aunque esto ocurre también en español (plancha ->planchar) el inglés siempre ha tenido más libertad en este aspecto. Lo que me parece es que estamos adquiriendo ese derecho, poco a poco, y la RAE no nos va a detener.

Saludos


----------



## normaelena

Aquí aprendí algo. 



> El verbo agendar es un neologismo de uso frecuente en algunas partes de América. No se encuentra registrado en el Diccionario de la Real Academia ni en otros diccionarios generales, sin embargo, figura en la base de datos del sitio web del Instituto de Verbología Hispánica, el cual da dos referencias que consignan el verbo: Günther Haensch, Diccionario del español de Argentina, (Editorial Gredos, Madrid, 2000) y Adolfo Bioy Casares, Diccionario del argentino exquisito. Nueva versión. (Emecé Editores, Buenos Aires, 1990).
> 
> Basándose en el criterio de adecuación, puede utilizarlo dentro de las zonas donde el verbo es común, fuera de ellas, es posible que sea rechazado o que no se entienda, por lo que se aconseja optar por una variante conveniente: «anotar en una agenda», «registrar», «fijar», «establecer», «programar».



http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Tag=neologismo


----------



## Pinairun

_Agenda_ (esse) es una forma verbal latina, del verbo _ago, agere_, de infinitivo de futuro pasivo, que quiere decir "las cosas/todo lo que tiene que ser hecho". 

De ahí el uso del vocablo _agenda_ para denominar un libro que nos recuerda o donde anotamos lo que hemos de hacer.

¿Tiene lógica emplear "agendar"?

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pinairun said:


> _Agenda_ (esse) es una forma verbal latina, del verbo _ago, agere_, de infinitivo de futuro pasivo, que quiere decir "las cosas/todo lo que tiene que ser hecho".
> 
> De ahí el uso del vocablo _agenda_ para denominar un libro que nos recuerda o donde anotamos lo que hemos de hacer.
> 
> ¿Tiene lógica emplear "agendar"?
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno con tu explicación creo que queda claro que sí; pero he de decir que es cierto que no es la palabra más correcta en español; sé que no la voy a dejar de usar pero estoy de acuerdo con todos que hay maneras más correctas de decirlo


----------



## cebrian

Hola en México sí se utiliza y al parecer todos la entienden (lo cual no parece ser tan difícil al ser muy literal).

La palabra que me llamó la atención más arriba fue "calendarizar". La cual proponían como un sinónimo a agendar y que en realidad tiene un uso diferente.
Además "calendarizar" sí existe en el diccionario, y al menos en México sí se utiliza mucho, incluso en ambientes académicos. "Plan de trabajo calendarizado" aparece de forma frecuente en trabajos de tesis.

*calendarizar**.*


*1. *tr. cult._ Chile_,_ Cuba_,_ El Salv._ y_ Hond._ Fijar anticipadamente las fechas de ciertas actividades a lo largo de un período.



Calendarizar es hacer una cronología anticipada de varios eventos relacionados, en cuanto que agendar pueden ser uno o varios, relacionados o no.



Por cierto, primer "post" YEEEEEEEEI (y no me salgan con que post no se utiliza en español, que lo sé y aun así la utilizo, es más fácil)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

cebrian said:


> Por cierto, primer "post" YEEEEEEEEI (y no me salgan con que post no se utiliza en español, que lo sé y aun así la utilizo, es más fácil)


Bienvenido a los foros WR

Muy buen aporte...

En cuando a lo de post, es nuestro pan de cada día... (postear, postsiversario...)

saludos
Rosa


----------



## XiaoRoel

No le veo motivación al neologismo, _programar_ o _señalar fecha_, perfectamente idiomáticos, cubren de sobra los usos del neologismo.


----------



## Polizón

XiaoRoel said:


> No le veo motivación al neologismo, _programar_ o _señalar fecha_, perfectamente idiomáticos, cubren de sobra los usos del neologismo.


 
Hola:
Yo tampoco, XiaoRoel; pero tampoco veo una razón sólida para censurar el término. De hecho, creo que muchos sinónimos se crearon de esta forma. Fenómeno que además ha hecho del español un idioma rico.
Saludos,
Polìzón


----------



## elbeto

Hola:
_Agendar_ se usa en México, de hecho, es un _neologismo_ tan _viejo_, que ya le estamos quitando el _neo_.
_Programar una cita_, también.
_Señalar una fecha_, en México nunca, ¿algún latino que diga algo así en su país? Claro que es correcto, pero en este lado del continente lo he escuchado solamente cuando se doblan algunas películas en estudios en donde no hablan español 

Saludos.


----------



## Sprekanan

elbeto said:


> Hola:
> _Agendar_ se usa en México, de hecho, es un _neologismo_ tan _viejo_, que ya le estamos quitando el _neo_.
> _Programar una cita_, también.
> _Señalar una fecha_, en México nunca, ¿algún latino que diga algo así en su país? Claro que es correcto, pero en este lado del continente lo he escuchado solamente cuando se doblan algunas películas en estudios en donde no hablan español
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola,
Tras leer todos los post veo bastante claro que la palabra "agendar" se usa en Latinoamérica y no en España. Esto también lo sé por experiencia, ya que soy argentino y llevo 8 años viviendo en España, trabajando en empresas.
Sin embargo, lo que más que llama la atención es la retisencia de los post provenientes de España a que el verbo "agendar" se incluya en algún momento en la RAE.
Es veradad que existen frases como "anotar en la agenda" o "programar una cita/reunión", pero un solo verbo podría resumir el mismo concepto.
Por tanto, dejemos que sea el uso de nuestra lengua el que lo termine decidiendo, ya que no veo ningún inconveniente en la convivencia de todos los términos y la actualización del idioma.


----------



## Södertjej

Sprekanan said:


> Sin embargo, lo que más que llama la atención es la retisencia de los post provenientes de España a que el verbo "agendar" se incluya en algún momento en la RAE.
> Es veradad que existen frases como "anotar en la agenda" o "programar una cita/reunión", pero un solo verbo podría resumir el mismo concepto.
> Por tanto, dejemos que sea el uso de nuestra lengua el que lo termine decidiendo, ya que no veo ningún inconveniente en la convivencia de todos los términos y la actualización del idioma.


Imagino que la reti*c*encia tiene que ver con que agenda ya viene de un verbo latino, como explicó Pinairun. Así pues crear un verbo nuevo a partir de un sustantivo que deriva precisamente de un verbo no parece muy razonable para un hablante culto, ya que resulta ajeno a la formación habitual de palabras en castellano, además del hecho de que ese significado es perfectamente asumible con otros giros ya incorporados al idioma. Es cierto que agendar es más corto, pero en español no creamos los verbos como en inglés y además es muy habitual en nuestro idioma usar giros más largos.


----------



## Sprekanan

Södertjej said:


> Imagino que la reti*c*encia tiene que ver con que agenda ya viene de un verbo latino, como explicó Pinairun. Así pues crear un verbo nuevo a partir de un sustantivo que deriva precisamente de un verbo no parece muy razonable para un hablante culto, ya que resulta ajeno a la formación habitual de palabras en castellano, además del hecho de que ese significado es perfectamente asumible con otros giros ya incorporados al idioma. Es cierto que agendar es más corto, pero en español no creamos los verbos como en inglés y además es muy habitual en nuestro idioma usar giros más largos.


 

Por supuesto que entiendo la formación de nuestros verbos, y la explicación por la que, en principio, no parece lógico.
Pero también veo todas estas explicaciones ancladas en el tiempo y con la "reticencia" a los cambios naturales que está expuesta nuestra lengua.
En Españan hay muchos modismos, y son ampliamente aceptados y muchos incluídos en la RAE con el tiempo. Recordemos que España no tiene el monopolio del castellano (en lo personal me sigue gustando más que Español).
Asimismo, veo que no es correocto decir "no parece muy razonable para un hablante culto", ya que lo único que hace esta frase es calificar de incultos a los modimos ya instaurados en Latinoamérica.
Esto en ningún momento quiere decir que un término deba reemplazarse por otro, ni que dejemos de lado la base de nuestra lengua. La riqueza estará siempre en los matices.


----------



## Södertjej

Se dice hablante culto, habla culta, sin por eso implicar que los demás sean incultos. El habla culta se opone al registro coloquial y al registro bajo pero todos tienen su hueco en un momento dado. Pese a que tú saques esa conclusión, nadie ha llamado incultos a los que emplean modismos de uso común en América, así que no busques insultos donde no los hay ni ondeemos banderas antiimperialistas cuando nadie ha dicho que una variedad tenga el monopolio del idioma. Desde este lado del Atlántico he dado una explicación razonada a nuestras reticencias y eso no tiene por qué interpretarse como nada más que lo que es. Una explicación razonada de nuestra postura.

Estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que dejar de lado la base de nuestra lengua, que como es lógico sigue expandiéndose. Cómo se combina por un lado esa concordancia con la estructura establecida del idioma y por otro la defensa de neologismos ajenos de todo punto a la forma habitual de incorporar nuevos términos es lo que evidentemente resulta desconcertante si queremos mantener un uso culto y cuidado del lenguaje.

En español o castellano, que es lo mismo, tanto el idioma como la nacionalidad se escribe con minúscula.


----------



## Sprekanan

Södertjej said:


> Se dice hablante culto, habla culta, sin por eso implicar que los demás sean incultos. El habla culta se opone al registro coloquial y al registro bajo pero todos tienen su hueco en un momento dado. Pese a que tú saques esa conclusión, nadie ha llamado incultos a los que emplean modismos de uso común en América, así que no busques insultos donde no los hay ni ondeemos banderas antiimperialistas cuando nadie ha dicho que una variedad tenga el monopolio del idioma. Desde este lado del Atlántico he dado una explicación razonada a nuestras reticencias y eso no tiene por qué interpretarse como nada más que lo que es. Una explicación razonada de nuestra postura.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que dejar de lado la base de nuestra lengua, que como es lógico sigue expandiéndose. Cómo se combina por un lado esa concordancia con la estructura establecida del idioma y por otro la defensa de neologismos ajenos de todo punto a la forma habitual de incorporar nuevos términos es lo que evidentemente resulta desconcertante si queremos mantener un uso culto y cuidado del lenguaje.
> 
> En español o castellano, que es lo mismo, tanto el idioma como la nacionalidad se escribe con minúscula.


 

Pues también agradecería que no saques conclusiones de la forma que lo has hecho, ya que no enarbolo bandera alguna. Por algo será que tras 8 años sigo en España, y sin dificultades ni idiologías "antiimperliastas" como dices.
Pero si sigues todos los post, verás entonces por dónde vienen mis comentarios, ya que las retisencias vienen desde los post de España mientras que las explicaciones del uso vienen de Latinomérica.
También estoy familiarzado con los registros de la lenguna y el significado de habla culta y coloquial, no es que no lo haya tenido en cuenta. 
Pero ¿en qué registro de lenguas piensas que se usa la palabra "agendar" comunmente?
Gracias por la correción de minúsculas y mayúsculas en la nacionalidad, fue en desliz del  inglés.
No tengo problemas en decir "anoto en la agenda" cuando estoy en España, o "lo agendo" cuando estoy en Argentina. Es una simple adecuación al contexto. 
Takk så meget! El sueco está dentro de mis propósitos para el año que viene.


----------



## Södertjej

Las reti*c*encias vienen, como es lógico, de quienes no la usan y explican sus razones y éstas vienen basadas en la creación de la palabra. No creo que sea preciso repetir lo ya expuesto.

Buena suerte con el sueco (o el danés, que es lo que has puesto).


----------



## Sprekanan

Södertjej said:


> Las reti*c*encias vienen, como es lógico, de quienes no la usan y explican sus razones y éstas vienen basadas en la creación de la palabra. No creo que sea preciso repetir lo ya expuesto.
> 
> Buena suerte con el sueco (o el danés, que es lo que has puesto).


 

Tack så mycket!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> agenda, como ferenda y otras, no son sino participios de sus respectivos verbos latinos





> _Agenda_ (esse) es una forma verbal latina, del verbo _ago, agere_, de infinitivo de futuro pasivo, que quiere decir "las cosas/todo lo que tiene que ser hecho".


Ni una cosa ni la otra. _Agenda_ es un adjetivo verbal sustantivizado. De hecho es la forma recta de neutro plural del gerundivo latino. Significa "lo que hay que hacer/las cosas que hay que hacer". 
En cuanto al verbo *agendar reitero lo dicho el 4 de marzo:


> No le veo motivación al neologismo, _programar_ o _señalar fecha_, perfectamente idiomáticos, cubren de sobra los usos del neologismo.


----------



## proferavila

La palabra agendar es un barbarismo derivado de la falta de cuidado al traducir o al simplificar los términos del inglés al español, la forma correcta es calendarizar o programar, según el contexto en que se use.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Con mi opinión no quiero contradecir en absoluto la de los que lo consideran un barbarismo, simplemente para los que no lo usan, quiero transmitirles que la utilidad del mismo (de dicho barbarismo) es que para los que usamos agenda, y por lo menos -no sé si en toda la Argentina, pero creo que en Buenos Aires la usa un porcentaje alto de la población- "agendar" cae justo. Muy frecuentemente, cuando arreglo una cita, no digo "acabo de señalar la fecha", o "acabo de programarla", o mucho menos "ya lo calendarizo", sino exactamente "ya lo agendo", síntesis perfecta entre anotar + en la agenda. 
Solo quise explicar porqué uso ese barbarismo.


----------



## Mate

Rayines said:


> Hola: Con mi opinión no quiero contradecir en absoluto la de los que lo consideran un barbarismo, simplemente para los que no lo usan, quiero transmitirles que la utilidad del mismo (de dicho barbarismo) es que para los que usamos agenda, y por lo menos -no sé si en toda la Argentina, pero creo que en Buenos Aires la usa un porcentaje alto de la población- "agendar" cae justo. Muy frecuentemente, cuando arreglo una cita, no digo "acabo de señalar la fecha", o "acabo de programarla", o mucho menos "ya lo calendarizo", sino exactamente "ya lo agendo", síntesis perfecta entre anotar + en la agenda.
> Solo quise explicar porqué uso ese barbarismo.


Entonces yo también soy bárbaro un bárbaro.


----------



## Calambur

No sé si *agendar* está bien o mal, pero lo cierto es que por aquí se usa, tal vez porque resulta más sencillo que hacer una larga perífrasis (quizá somos vagos, y por eso tendemos a economizar palabras).
Si lo acepta la RAE o no, poco importa, a mi ver. La RAE no tiene el monopolio de la lengua; y muchas veces parece olvidar que de este lado de la mar océana somos muchísimos millones los que hablamos en español…


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Calambur said:


> No sé si *agendar* está bien o mal, pero lo cierto es que por aquí se usa, tal vez porque resulta más sencillo que hacer una larga perífrasis (quizá somos vagos, y por eso tendemos a economizar palabras).
> Si lo acepta la RAE o no, poco importa, a mi ver. La RAE no tiene el monopolio de la lengua; y muchas veces parece olvidar que de este lado de la mar océana somos muchísimos millones los que hablamos en español…


 
Yo sé que lo que diré estaraá muy off-topic, pero no me quiero quedar con este nudo en la garganta. (Por cierto yo también soy un barbaro y un pionero al parecer jejeje) 

Parece ser que si la RAE lo dice ya es correcto y se le quita todo el barabarismo, no importa si tiene sentido o no , pero si lo dice la RAE....¿Qué podemos hacer? Por ejemplo la palabra cantinflear existe. ¿Qué es? Es la acción de hablar como Cantinflas (un actor mexicano) que habla mucho y dice poco. 

Me imagino que hace unos años, que alguien apoyará el uso de un verbo derivado, no de una palabra, ni dle latin, sino del nombre inventado de un acotr mexicano ¡¡¡Qué horror!!! Pero bueno ya está en la RAE ¡¡Qué alivio!!


----------



## Ushuaia

No me parece que derivar verbos de sustantivos sea necesariamente una señal de influencia del inglés. Mateamos, cabeceamos, nos floreamos, nos carteamos y entrevistamos desde tiempos muy anteriores a este mundo "globalizado" y entre gente que no habla una palabra de otro idioma. 

También agendamos, nos bicicletean y (últimamente) barrileteamos, aunque el DRAE no los recoja. No creo que generar palabras y expresiones sea privativo de los argentinos y de los mexicanos... ¡A veces parece que nos olvidamos de que la lengua antecede al diccionario!


----------



## Calambur

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ...cantinflear existe. ¿Qué es? Es la acción de hablar como Cantinflas (un actor mexicano) que *habla mucho y dice poco*.


Por mi barrio le dicen de otra manera, pero si en México entienden el verbo "cantinflear", pues no tengo nada que decir.



Ushuaia said:


> ¡A veces parece que nos olvidamos de que la lengua antecede al diccionario!


Eso, eso. Que si a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido variar nada (nunca), todavía estaríamos hablando en... en... ¿indoeuropeo?


----------



## Polizón

La respuesta es categórica a la pregunta que da inicio a la palabra que da origen a este hilo: Sí. 
Hay personas que se oponen a su uso, pero todos entienden -creo yo- su significado.
Saludos,
Polizón.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Polizón said:


> La respuesta es categórica a la pregunta que da inicio a la palabra que da origen a este hilo: Sí.
> Hay personas que se oponen a su uso, pero todos entienden -creo yo- su significado.
> Saludos,
> Polizón.


 
¡¡¡Perfecto Polizón!!! Deberías ser embajador, que respuesta más diplomática.


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Aquí en Colombia siempre veo decirse  "Apuntar".
"Agendar" solo pa quedarse con alguien en una cita


----------



## El Tucu

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos,

Dislculpen está bien dicho y/o escrito la palabra agendado(a)?

De antemano gracias


El Tucu.


----------



## Peón

¿Por qué la duda? 

_Esta dirección ya se encuentra agendada en la libreta._

_ Pude pasar al nuevo teléfono todos los números que tenía agendados._

(No me digan que es incorrecta por que si es así la RAE tendrá que introducir la palabra. No pienso dejar de usarla).

Saludos


----------



## El Tucu

Gracias *Peón *por responder, mi duda es por que busque la palabra en el diccionario pero solo aparece agenda.., y pues la verdad no soy muy bueno en utilizar las palabras.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> (No me digan que es incorrecta porque si es así la RAE tendrá que introducir la palabra. No pienso dejar de usarla).


Estoy de acuerdo.
Si de *teléfono* podemos derivar *telefonear* (que sí está en el diccionario -por lo menos en el DUE-), no veo razón para que de *agenda* no podamos derivar *agendar* -y luego, *agendado, -a *-.


----------



## Peón

proferavila said:


> La palabra agendar es un barbarismo derivado de la falta de cuidado al traducir o al simplificar los términos del inglés al español, la forma correcta es calendarizar o programar, según el contexto en que se use.


 
Disculpen mi intervención, pero recién veo este hilo.

¿Cómo alguien puede calificar de barbarismo a "agendar" y a la vez proponer en sustitución "programar"? (ya programé los números telefónicos en la libreta?) o peor aún "*calendarizar*"??? (triple EEK) 
¡Por Dios, hasta dónde llega el amor a la Academia y sus diccionarios!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buscando en el DRAE:
Aviso
La palabra* agendar *no está en el Diccionario. 

Yo nunca la he oido por aquí. Uso agenda y lo que digo es anotar, apuntar.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

*Peón*:
No es por amor a la Academia, tenelo por cierto (mirate los _posts_ de *XiaoRoel*, que se lleva _tan_ _bien_ con la RAE).
Pero, por más buenas razones que haya, nosotros vamos a seguir diciendo *agendar*, supongo.

(Me pegué un susto _bárbaro_ cuando vi la unión de hilos... pero, por suerte, en el anterior había sostenido la misma posición -creo-).


----------



## Peón

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Buscando en el DRAE:
> Aviso
> La palabra* agendar *no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> Yo nunca la he oido por aquí. Uso agenda y lo que digo es anotar, apuntar.
> 
> Saludos


 
No, pero la usa media Argentina con ese alcance. Por eso me parecen insólitas las intervenciones de algunos "griegos" penínsulares pretendiendo "desbarbarizarnos". (No lo digo por vos Pacoladroque).

Un saludo.


*EDITO:* Luego de leer a *Calambur:  *Cierto, el hilo es más largo que esperanza e' pobre, y NO PRETENDO REEDITAR LA DISCUSIÓN. Así que a todos (griegos y bárbaros) *¡ESTA TODO BIEN!*
Un saludo desde la nueva Germania.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Peón said:


> No, pero la usa media Argentina con ese alcance. Por eso me parecen insólitas las intervenciones de algunos "griegos" penínsulares pretendiendo "desbarbarizarnos". (No lo digo por vos Pacoladroque).
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> 
> *EDITO:* Luego de leer a *Calambur: *Cierto, el hilo es más largo que esperanza e' pobre, y NO PRETENDO REEDITAR LA DISCUSIÓN. Así que a todos (griegos y bárbaros) *¡ESTA TODO BIEN!*
> Un saludo desde la nueva Germania.


 
Saludos desde esta bella Andalucía.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> "desbarbarizarnos"...
> 
> *EDITO:* ...*¡ESTA TODO BIEN!*
> Un saludo desde la nueva Germania.


Tranquilo, *Peón*, que nosotros tenemos el Bárbaro Bar o Bar (ampliar y leer nota) y ellos no.


----------



## Betildus

*A estas alturas de la vida, todo lo agendo. *
*Por lo que he leído, todos la usamos ya que es la más adecuada en lo referido a anotar en la agenda...obvio.*
*Otra cosa es anotar en el iphone, ipod y ahí sí que no tengo idea cómo se diría  y menos aún cómo leerlo cuando lo necesite *


----------



## Peón

Betildus said:


> *A estas alturas de la vida, todo lo agendo. *
> *Por lo que he leído, todos la usamos ya que es la más adecuada en lo referido a anotar en la agenda...obvio.*


 

¡Claro!!!


----------



## Translator99

Betildus said:


> *A estas alturas de la vida, todo lo agendo. *
> 
> Lo agendo o lo agendeo? Ese es el problema de inventar verbos. Despues no sabemos como conjugarlos.
> 
> *Por lo que he leído, todos la usamos ya que es la más adecuada en lo referido a anotar en la agenda...obvio.*
> *Otra cosa es anotar en el iphone, ipod y ahí sí que no tengo idea cómo se diría  y menos aún cómo leerlo cuando lo necesite *


 
Creo es obvio. aifonar y aipodar. De hecho, me imagino que los Porteños pioneros del idioma ya "inventaron" estos terminos.


----------



## Mate

Translator99 said:


> Creo es obvio. aifonar y aipodar. De hecho, me imagino que los Porteños pioneros del idioma ya "inventaron" estos terminos.


No es así. Yo tengo una Casio bastante viejita y no Casieo o Casiopeo los compromisos; todavía los _agendo_


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Una amiga y yo, decimos que esta plabra sí existe. la utilizamos cuando queremos decir que vamos a anotar en nuestra agenda algún compromiso.
> 
> Y hace poco en una traducción del inglés al español, utilize esta palabra en el sig contexto,so we can get a trainig session scheduled.
> 
> yo lo tradujé como, emtonces podremos "agendar" una sesión de entrenamiento.
> 
> ¿Uds qué usarían?
> 
> Otro ejemplo es, ¡Chin, no agende la reunión con el Lic. López y ya no lo encontré!
> 
> ¿Me entienden?


 
¿Calendarizar?

*calendarizar**.*



Fijar anticipadamente las fechas de ciertas actividades a lo largo de un período


----------



## Mate

Yo prefiero toda la vida inventar una palabra de tres sílabas (agendar) que andar diciendo otra de seis sílabas, ultracorrecta, pero que puede sonar un poco extraña en cualquier ambiente.  
Ni que por eso me fuesen a dar una condecoración.


----------



## swift

Lo de iPodar ha de ser una aplicación fantástica para los jardineros, ¿no les parece? 

En Costa Rica, se usa "agendar" cuando se habla de la "agenda" parlamentaria o de gobierno; la gente común dice "poner en agenda".


----------



## Peón

"Agendeo" está mal conjugado. Como todos sabemos o imaginamos lo correcto es "yo *agendo*". No le veo demasiada complicación al asunto.

"*¿Calendarizar?*" En fin...el que tenga las agallas de usar semejante palabra, allá él.

Saludos.


----------



## Translator99

Peón said:


> "Agendeo" está mal conjugado. Como todos sabemos o imaginamos lo correcto es "yo *agendo*". No le veo demasiada complicación al asunto.


 
El problema con agendar es que no sigue el patrón común de "verbalización" de un sustantivo en español, cuando se refiere a la acción ejecutada usando al sustantivo como instrumento:

Carta: cartear (y no cartar)
Teléfono: telefonear (y no telefonar)
Sonda: sondear (y no sondar)

Por lo tanto, el verbo debería ser "agendear" y no "agendar", que suena como una burda adaptación del inglés.


----------



## Peón

Translator99 said:


> El problema con agendar es que no sigue el patron comun de "verbalizacion" de un sustantivo en español, cuando se refiere a la accion ejecutada usando al sustantivo como instrumento:
> 
> Carta: cartear (y no cartar)
> Telefono: telefonear (y no telefonar)
> Sonda: sondear (y no sondar)
> 
> Por lo tanto, el verbo deberia ser "agendear" y no "agendar", que suena como una burda adaptacion del Ingles. En fin, I guess it's a matter of taste. To each its own.


 
'Fectivamente, si te suena mejor agendear... seguí agendeando nomás....


----------



## elbeto

Hola:

Este hilo ya me cansó. Regreso en un mes para ver como va la discusión. Para no olvidar regresar, lo voy a agendar en mi libro o cuaderno en donde apunto lo que he de hacer.


----------



## Caliman05

carcoma said:


> Programar, reservar, apuntar (mentalmente fig. en la agenda), quedar...
> Concertar una visita con un médico, un consejero, mi monitor particular...
> 
> Apuntar en la agenda, en el sentido literal. Como consultar mi agenda.



Tambien se usa: anotar! Por ejemplo se me olvido anotar la cita con el doctor.


----------



## Caliman05

Tambien se usa: anotar! Por ejemplo se me olvido anotar la cita con el doctor.


----------



## Rob_Ricco

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Una amiga y yo, decimos que esta plabra sí existe. la utilizamos cuando queremos decir que vamos a anotar en nuestra agenda algún compromiso.
> 
> Y hace poco en una traducción del inglés al español, utilize esta palabra en el sig contexto,so we can get a trainig session scheduled.
> 
> yo lo tradujé como, emtonces podremos "agendar" una sesión de entrenamiento.
> 
> ¿Uds qué usarían?
> 
> Otro ejemplo es, ¡Chin, no agende la reunión con el Lic. López y ya no lo encontré!
> 
> ¿Me entienden?



Hola! Es de uso común en el trabajo o en negocios, pero la palabra correcta es "concertar", sin embargo en Inglés exíste la palabra "Book" como verbo, que sería como lo que nosotros queremos decir en Español "agendar" ya que es más común en Inglés que exísta tanto el verbo como el sustantivo de la palabra, Un Saludo


----------



## jorgema

Pues en Perú, no se usa o por lo menos no lo he visto usado como verbo.
En lenguaje parlamentario se dice "poner en agenda", "lo que está en la agenda", para indicar los temas o leyes que se van a discutir en determinado momento. Y un eso similar se da en las reuniones de directorio de empresas.
Para el caso de las agendas personales (sea el libro o la agenda del teléfono) se dice "apuntar en la agenda", "anotar en la agenda". En cuanto al verbo, en el sentido de concertar o acordar una cita sería "programar":

- Vamos a tener una reunión por el cumpleaños de Pepe.
- Espera, que *lo apunto* en mi agenda. ("que lo agendo" sonaría completamente raro).

- Señorita, quiero saber si el doctor puede darme una cita para la próxima semana.
- Déjeme revisar su agenda. Podría *programarle* una cita para el miércoles.


----------



## Fondero

Primero, algunos datos:_

Diccionario de americanismos_,  Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española:

*agendar*.
I. 1. tr. Mx, Ho, ES, Pa, Co, Ve, Ch, Py, Ar, Ur; Bo, p. u. Anotar en una agenda datos o informaciones. prest. cult. esm.
2. Mx, Ho, Ve, Py, Ar; Bo, p. u. Programar en un libro o cuaderno las actividades pendientes, para no olvidarlas. prest. cult. esm.
3. Mx, Ho, Ve, Py, Ar; Bo, p. u. Programar una relación de los temas que han de tratarse en una junta, o de las actividades sucesivas que han de ejecutarse. prest. cult. esm.
4. Mx. Tener previsto algo.
5. Mx. Considerar un tema problemático para su solución ulterior.

(Lo de "prest. cult. esm." quiere decir que es un uso prestigioso en la lengua culta, y usado en situaciones de formalidad).

_Diccionario de uso del español de Chile_, Academia Chilena de la Lengua:

*agendar*. tr. Planificar una actividad, fijando la fecha y hora en que se realizará. esm. " ... que pasó con el concierto gratuito que agendaron en Valparaíso".

*agendador*. m. Programa o aplicación informática que sirve para agendar. esm. "... también incluye un agendador basado en la web para administradores...".

*agendamiento*. m. Acción de agendar. esm. "Se requiere ejecutiva... para labores de agendamiento de reuniones para clientes".


Creo que está fuera de duda que es un uso correcto (está bien formado) y legítimo (es considerado prestigioso en la lengua culta de los lugares donde se emplea). Por otro lado, no tiene sentido discutir si es correcto o no para los españoles, pues ellos no lo utilizan y no tienen para qué adoptarlo.

En cuanto a su inclusión en el DRAE, es muy probable que se incluya en la edición del 2013, pues son precisamente los usos prestigiosos los que suelen entrar en este diccionario. Aparecerá, eso sí, con la marca de americanismo o la de cada uno de los países donde existe.


----------



## Polizón

Discrepo con jorgema. En el Perú, en el lenguaje oral, sí se usa "agendar" cuando se trata de programar o planificar reuniones o actividades. Cuando menos se emplea la palabra en el ámbito empresarial.
En el lenguaje escrito es inusual su uso. Hasta ahora, al menos.
Saludos.


----------



## la duda es esta

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Una amiga y yo, decimos que esta plabra sí existe.


 
Tal vez pronto se agende en la RAE. Mientras tanto, lo que sí hay que tratar de evitar es la coma entre sujeto y predicado. Feliz 2011


----------



## ricardofelipe

En la Argentina es de uso común y cotidiano. Entiendo que a algunos de otros países pueda sonarles extraño, pero la palabra ya está establecida al menos en esta región.


----------



## Zashel

Translator99 said:


> El problema con agendar es que no sigue el patrón común de "verbalización" de un sustantivo en español, cuando se refiere a la acción ejecutada usando al sustantivo como instrumento:
> 
> Carta: cartear (y no cartar)
> Teléfono: telefonear (y no telefonar)
> Sonda: sondear (y no sondar)
> 
> Por lo tanto, el verbo debería ser "agendear" y no "agendar", que suena como una burda adaptación del inglés.



No me gusta hacer esto (en realidad lo adoro) pero sondar sí que existe con la acepción de introducir una sonda en el cuerpo o la de indagar en el fondo de un lecho acuático con una sonda. Sondear, aunque sinónimo de sondar, es también utilizado (en el ámbito empresarial en el que me muevo) como acción de preguntar al interlocutor para conseguir la información solicitada. Sondear, en este último caso, parece un préstamo del inglés "to sound out", aunque podría ser al revés, existiendo también en castellano los verbos tantear o interrogar, mucho más descriptivos que un verbo basado en una metáfora (buscar con una sonda la información).
La conjugación del verbo agendar, por consiguiente, se ha de realizar del mismo modo que sondar.
Dejemos de torpedear la evolución de nuestro idioma siendo más papistas que el Papa, por favor. Agendar es un verbo que se entiende perfectamente en el ámbito laboral y que se adapta perfectamente al estrés de la oficina. ¿Que no está incluido en DRAE? Eso es un mal menor y nosotros los internautas debemos de ser más abiertos de miras cuando creamos (y usamos indiscriminadamente) verbos sacados de nombres comerciales de empresas.

Con esto dejo un saludo para todos.


----------



## jazyk

Agendar está en el Diccionario de Americanismos: http://www.fundeu.es/noticias-artic...ar-ya-esta-aceptado-por-la-academia-6990.html


----------



## diegrueneameise

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Nosotros más que para los pagos, lo utilizamos para las citas.



Hola  a todos
vaya, como se notan las diferencias geogŕaficas en el uso del idioma. En España no se suele decir agendar, pues suena a una traducción demasiado directa del inglés, to schedule, eso sí, hay a quien le gusta. Justo estaba con la duda porque me lo preguntaba un compañero que habia usado agendar en un texto.
También en el comentario citado se nota, pues los pagos no se refiere a pagar nada, sino que "por mis pagos" se refiere a "por mi zona" o como han dicho antes, "por mis rumbos". 
Saludos!


----------



## Janis Joplin

normaelena said:


> Creo que con el verbo "*agendar*" sucede lo mismo que con "contactar". Yo aún tiemblo al decir "contactar", es que decíamos "ponerse en contacto con". La RAE, que en la mayoría de los casos indica el origen de las palabras, no indica el origen de "contactar" aunque de "contacto" nos dice que proviene del latín. En mi opinión, creo que "agendar" y "contactar" son formas que hemos tomado del inglés.
> Espero sus opiniones.



Contactar lo acepta la RAE, no así agendar.


----------



## swift

Janis Joplin said:


> Contactar lo acepta la RAE, no así agendar.


Sin embargo, como ya lo apuntaba @jazyk hace cinco años, dicho verbo aparece recogido en el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua:


> agendar.
> I. 1. tr. _Mx_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Pa_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ch_, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur_;_ Bo_, p.u. Anotar _alguien_ en una agenda datos o informaciones. prest; cult → esm.
> 2. _Mx_, _Ho_, _Ve_, _Py_, _Ar_;_ Bo_, p.u. Programar _alguien_ en un libro o cuaderno las actividades pendientes, para no olvidarlas. prest; cult → esm.
> 3. _Mx_, _Ho_, _Ve_, _Py_, _Ar_;_ Bo_, p.u. Programar _alguien_ una relación de los temas que han de tratarse en una junta, o de las actividades sucesivas que han de ejecutarse. prest; cult → esm.
> 4. _Mx._ Tener previsto _algo_ _una persona_.
> 5. _Mx._ Considerar un tema problemático para su solución ulterior.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española


----------



## Kaxgufen

normaelena said:


> En mi opinión, creo que "agendar" y "contactar" son formas que hemos tomado del inglés.
> Espero sus opiniones.


Bueno, vos vivirás en el bilingüismo pero lo que es por acá, no creo que nadie espere que lo diga un yanqui para derivar de un sustantivo el verbo correspondiente.


----------



## Jeanie

Kaxgufen said:


> Bueno, vos vivirás en el bilingüismo pero lo que es por acá, no creo que nadie espere que lo diga un yanqui para derivar de un sustantivo el verbo correspondiente.





Kaxgufen said:


> Bueno, vos vivirás en el bilingüismo pero lo que es por acá, no creo que nadie espere que lo diga un yanqui para derivar de un sustantivo el verbo correspondiente.


----------



## swift

En todo caso, el DLE recoge también el verbo de marras, con las siguientes definiciones:


> agendar
> 1. tr. Registrar o anotar algo, especialmente en una agenda.
> 
> 2. tr. Programar, reservar o preparar algo con anticipación, especialmente una reunión o un evento.
> 
> 3. tr. Incluir algo en la relación de asuntos o temas que han de tratarse en un debate o reunión.
> 
> agendar | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------

